

Always worrying about my abilities - RonAcierno
http://www.ronacierno.com/post/4142215962/irony

======
RonAcierno
Hey everyone I was just wondering if anyone else seems to be this way as well?

If so, how has it effected your professional life.

~~~
sorbus
It's just impostor syndrome. Lots of people get it, and posts by people who
have it crop up fairly regularly here. Admittedly, they tend to be by people
who at least have some evidence for their worries, not by top-1.5% achievers
who obsessively learn things whenever they think that someone else knows more
than they do.

~~~
RonAcierno
Thanks for the info! Reading about it now.

I think most of it for stems from the fact that I am not an Ivy League/
Harvard/ Standford/MIT student and it seems that many people that have success
in the Internet industry seem to come from prestigious schools. I think its
mostly whether I will be able to compete with those graduates once I enter the
workplace with them.

